# Blu-Ray player problems



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a Samsung BD-P3600 Blu-Ray player and am experiencing a lot of freeze frames and skips, especially on non Blu-Ray disks. Is this typical of of Blu-Ray players playing non Blu-Ray Disks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

fergi said:


> I have a Samsung BD-P3600 Blu-Ray player and am experiencing a lot of freeze frames and skips, especially on non Blu-Ray disks. Is this typical of of Blu-Ray players playing non Blu-Ray Disks.


Not in my experience.


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Not in my experience.


Thanks Kal,

I purchased it about this time last year off the open box table at Best Buy. The skips didn't start until just recently. I'm thinking about replacing it. I have limited vision in one eye which makes 3D out of the question for me. Any recommendations for a good non 3D Blu-Ray player?

Thanks again,

John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
None of my multiple BDP's suffer from freezes. Might the BD's be from Netflix or another Rental Service? I ask this because often these discs are not well taken care of and are sometimes even sanded down to remove scratches. Also, make sure you have the most up to date Firmware.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

fergi said:


> Thanks Kal,
> 
> I purchased it about this time last year off the open box table at Best Buy. The skips didn't start until just recently. I'm thinking about replacing it. I have limited vision in one eye which makes 3D out of the question for me. Any recommendations for a good non 3D Blu-Ray player?
> 
> ...


I hope others will help because my interests are primarily in audio and I take whatever video comes along with that. I am currently using Oppo and Yamaha players that were selected for their audio features/performance and they are all somewhat North of $500.

Kal


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My suggestion would be one of the Panasonic players, DMP-BD65K or DMP-BD8K.


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

nova said:


> My suggestion would be one of the Panasonic players, DMP-BD65K or DMP-BD8K.


Thanks for your suggestion Mark.

John


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

fergi said:


> I have a Samsung BD-P3600 Blu-Ray player and am experiencing a lot of freeze frames and skips, especially on non Blu-Ray disks. Is this typical of of Blu-Ray players playing non Blu-Ray Disks.


I have two Samsung Bluray players both 6500's and have seen it on both , and it happens more often on one more than the other. 

I'm thinking of replacing at least one of them. I think it's a Samsung thing I have been looking at sony , and Panasonic


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fergi said:


> I have a Samsung BD-P3600 Blu-Ray player and am experiencing a lot of freeze frames and skips, especially on non Blu-Ray disks. Is this typical of of Blu-Ray players playing non Blu-Ray Disks.


It is possible the lens needs cleaning. It would be worth a shot before junking it. Also make sure you clean the discs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In truth, I have always steered clear of Samsung Products. That being said, I have read some very complimentary things about their latest Plasma HDTV's.

As far as Blu-Ray Players go, I cannot recommend enough the OPPO Players. Though somewhat pricey, you get World Class Customer Service, steady Firmware Updates, fantastic performance, and some of the fastest loading times on the market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In truth, I have always steered clear of Samsung Products. That being said, I have read some very complimentary things about their latest Plasma HDTV's.
> 
> As far as Blu-Ray Players go, I cannot recommend enough the OPPO Players. Though somewhat pricey, you get World Class Customer Service, steady Firmware Updates, fantastic performance, and some of the fastest loading times on the market.
> ...


I'm looking at a used OPPO BDP-83 on eBay. It's advertised as "MULTI REGION CODE FREE". Anyone have any advice regarding buying used OPPO equipment?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the OPPO is a very good way to go. Only reason I did not suggest the BDP-83 is because it is no longer in production and the current OPPO BDP-93 is 3D and you were looking for non 3D. If you can find a good deal on a used OPPO and you don't have an issue buying used... I think you'd be rather pleased.


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> It is possible the lens needs cleaning. It would be worth a shot before junking it. Also make sure you clean the discs.


Thanks lsiberian,

I'll give that a try before giving up on the samsung.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would have no issues in purchasing a used OPPO. Though certianly not guaranteed, I actually know several people who purchased used OPPO DVD and BDP's that were out of Warranty and were still fixed for free. 

OPPO is truly one of the most customer friendly companies out there and their Customer Service is top notch. The Multi-Region Mod was quite popular on the BDP-83 as it already offers native NTSC-PAL Conversion. That being said, the mod mostly benefits European and Asian Consumers as in the States we get DVD and Blu-Ray releases earlier and almost always cheaper than the ROW. 

That being said, if a Top Gear fan like myself, it is mighty nice to be able to playback all of the various Top Gear and Jeremy Clarkson DVD's that are only available Region 2.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would have no issues in purchasing a used OPPO. Though certianly not guaranteed, I actually know several people who purchased used OPPO DVD and BDP's that were out of Warranty and were still fixed for free.
> 
> OPPO is truly one of the most customer friendly companies out there and their Customer Service is top notch. The Multi-Region Mod was quite popular on the BDP-83 as it already offers native NTSC-PAL Conversion. That being said, the mod mostly benefits European and Asian Consumers as in the States we get DVD and Blu-Ray releases earlier and almost always cheaper than the ROW.
> ...


Thanks again JJ. That's exactly the information I looking for.

John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

John,
I am glad I was able to be of some help. I hope whichever BDP you choose will provide you with years of trouble free enjoyment. I am pulling for you to get the new OPPO so I have someone to discuss the player with who owns one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> John,
> I am glad I was able to be of some help. I hope whichever BDP you choose will provide you with years of trouble free enjoyment. I am pulling for you to get the new OPPO so I have someone to discuss the player with who owns one.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Which model OPPO are you refering to?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The only currently available model is the BDP-93 which costs $499. While certainly more expensive than what can be found at Costco or Wal-Mart, OPPO's hold their resale value unlike any other company I have ever known.
The now discontinued BDP-83, which cost the same amount, sells for around 450 Dollars used and sell quickly.
Early Release BDP-93's were selling for almost double the asking price. Moreover, these BDP's are so good that companies like Lexicon and Theta have literally rebadged their BDP's and charged 3000 Dollars more in the case of Lexicon's BD-30. Lexicon literally only put on a different Faceplate and placed a piece of darker plastic over the Display to make it match their other gear. 
Here is the quite controversial story:http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...-ray-oppo-clone/oppo-inside-lexicon-outside-1

Just today, Amazon started carrying the BDP-93. Prior, it was only available from OPPO. Also, in February, OPPO is releasing the BDP-95. This BDP shares the same video section, but has a throughly revised analog section incorporating what is thought by many to be the best DAC in the World in ESS Technologies Sabre DAC and also adds a Toroidal Transformer made by Rotel. Though price has not been formally announced, it has been strongly rumored that it is going to come in just under 1000 Dollars.

These BDP's are thought by many to be the finest available irrespective of price. The BDP-93 has been a complete joy and the biggest issue I had prior which was they felt and somewhat looked like budget BDP's has been completely addressed with beautiful new Industrial Design and a custom Transport that was Designed in partnership with the Tohei Group of Japan. 

Another great thing about the BDP-93 is that it offers HD Resolution from the Component Outputs. As of January 1st, any BDP released cannot output higher than 480 lines of resolution which is the same as DVD. There is much conjecture that OPPO rushed the 93 out on December 20, 2010 so that it is not affected as this restriction does not apply to BDP's released prior to December 31, 2010. Unfortunately, the BDP-95 will not be able to output above 480 lines of resolution as a result of its release date.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

I'M SOLD!

What a great endorsement. Thanks very much for the information about the 93. 

John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
John, I really think you are going to love it. I am glad to have a fellow 93 Owner in the fold as it is much fun to converse with people who actually own the Player.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

